# Need some advice on material for a project



## Shawn_Laughlin (Jul 27, 2019)

I’m building an angle/tubing/pipe roller and I’m stuck on whether to use aluminum or steel for the bending die carriage block.

If you don’t know what I’m talking about?
The carriage block travels on a z axis similar to a box way. The block is sandwiched between a front and back steel plate and front and back plate are sandwiched between the plates that bolt to the carriage. I’ll add a simple drawing below for reference.

The carriage instead will actually never have contact with the main frame plates bc I will use a tool steel mounted at all contact areas for use as wear plates. So the way I see it is the only places on the carriage block that will have most stress will be at the bolt and threads holding the plates to the carriage block. I will have a hydraulic ram attached to the center of carriage block and since the die is going to be 5” give or take off center from then hydraulic ram there is going to be a multiplied amount of side load. Do you think aluminum would hold up or use steel. Aluminum would just be so much easier to machine. It’s hard to explain this in words so please ask me if I haven’t explanned it well enough. Like I said I will add a pic below.


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 27, 2019)

What is the duty cycle of the tool? Will it be used every day for production, or just once in a while for home projects?

John


----------



## ezduzit (Jul 27, 2019)

The drawing is unreadable.


----------



## Illinoyance (Jul 27, 2019)

I would go with steel for durability and cost.  The extra weight will help improve your muscle tone.


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 28, 2019)

ezduzit said:


> The drawing is unreadable.



Lacks dimensions as well as contrast.


----------

